# archive.md problems



## 2nd_time_user (Jul 31, 2019)

So from here, archive.fo is down: https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/archive.fo. And I can't reach it either on my PC laptop but noticed others did. I flushed DNS and set DNS to quad 8s/quad 4s. Still didn't come up. I fired up torbrowser, which gave me an specialized archive.fo link that also does onion sites. Then I started a VPN (pointed at a US site) and archive.md came right up.

My question to all, is 1) is  this happening to any of you out there and 2) does this sound like an ISP issue? NOTHING pisses me off more than ISPs presumably censoring things like archive tools.  What I want is for my ISP to send me to urls period and until yesterday this was not an issue. Are there other things I should be trying? Or does this definitively sound like an ISP issue?


----------



## sixthwave (Jul 31, 2019)

Both load fine for me.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Jul 31, 2019)

sixthwave said:


> Both load fine for me.



I contacted the isp. They said they do not block. I tried archive.md on my phone on LTE (I've never visited there via mobile) and get the same timeout error.  It's only via Tor or VPN that I can get it to load. Are you behind a proxy yourself?


----------



## SourDiesel (Jul 31, 2019)

I have definitely seen problems. It's been off and on for a few days now. While there doesn't seem to be any obvious reason for it, it's the same as it sounds like you're experiencing: the site just times out. I do wonder if someone is attacking the site intermittently or something.


----------



## elucid (Jul 31, 2019)

sometimes ISP's have trouble routing and certain ranges of sites IP's become temporarily unavailable.  An example, would be, a week or so ago, everyone with cox internet in the US was unable to access the Blizzard entertainment authentication site for like 12 hours.  webarchive.org is an alternative


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Jul 31, 2019)

elucid said:


> sometimes ISP's have trouble routing and certain ranges of sites IP's become temporarily unavailable.  An example, would be, a week or so ago, everyone with cox internet in the US was unable to access the Blizzard entertainment authentication site for like 12 hours.  webarchive.org is an alternative



Which I suspected until I tried to access the site via LTE--different subnet altogether, different device--and got the same timeout error.  And as I've never accessed it via phone, there wasn't a cookie causing the problem.  Can anyone confirm that they can access this straight through without a proxy?


----------



## Miss Misery (Jul 31, 2019)

It won't load when I have my VPN connected. It will load when I disconnect the VPN, but it still won't archive.


----------



## Great Dane (Jul 31, 2019)

archive .is sometimes works for me. It can work when archiving most websites; Twitter is usually the site where archive.md has errors. Sometimes I can get a Twitter archive with archive .li


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Jul 31, 2019)

Great Dane said:


> archive .is sometimes works for me. It can work when archiving most websites; Twitter is usually the site where archive.md has errors. Sometimes I can get a Twitter archive with archive .li



I tried archive with the .is, .li, .fo prefixes. It looks like the same site just as kiwifarms.net and kiwifarms.is are.  All three failed outside a proxy, but in tor, the archive.md link resolved back to archive.fo; the VPN one stayed at archive.md.


----------



## glass_houses (Jul 31, 2019)

I can't open archive.md links at all.


----------



## fuzakeru na (Aug 1, 2019)

doesnt work via cloudflare dns ever.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 1, 2019)

I am almost certain they have multiple servers and some odd load balancing going on. If you connect from different regions to archive.md you will get different addresses back.

Try archive.md, archive.vn, archive.md.

Also, desktop Twitter archives problematic right now. Trying archiving from mobile.twitter.com.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Aug 2, 2019)

I was just done archiving quite a few things, and most of the archive's servers were working properly. I'm guessing you are having problems archiving Twitter. Try archiving things through mobile.twitter.com instead of just regular twitter.com. archive.md seems to automatically redirect there when archiving, and when it fails to do so adding "mobile." to Twitter links seems to do the trick.


----------

